# Crabs in Berowra waters?????



## Daserdark (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello guys, I don't know if I'm in the right area but here it goes anyway. I like to go for a fish down Berowra waters and I'm interested in try some crabbing this season, my question is if I'll be able to find any crabs (blues swimmers) around the ferry area??? Has any of you guys caught or seen somebody catching crabs around this area??? Thanks.


----------



## si75 (Feb 26, 2008)

This probably doesnt answer your question, but I am pretty sure there must be muddies in the mangroves and creeks that flow into the main river further upstream of the ferry.

Maybe go for a paddle and see if you can see other traps?

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Daserdark (Jun 21, 2010)

Muddies :shock: :shock: :shock: !!! are you serious mate??? oh I would love to put my hands on one of those that's for sure :twisted:.


----------



## si75 (Feb 26, 2008)

I dont see why not, there is plenty of mangroves up there, and best of all the creeks are probably too small for anything other than a yak. I am intending to give it a crack this summer for muddies, just need some kind of strategy for dealing with them from a yak...


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Theres plenty of BIG muddies up around Berowra way, talk to kiwipea on yak crabbing he's the expert at handlining them.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Daserdark (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds awesome guys, would the witches hats work on them or do I need another type of trap???


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

si75 said:


> This probably doesnt answer your question, but I am pretty sure there must be muddies in the mangroves and creeks that flow into the main river further upstream of the ferry.
> 
> Maybe go for a paddle and see if you can see other traps?
> 
> ...


There is. Not sure what kind of numbers these days but my brothers and I caught muddies all the time as kids. Not around the ferry though. About 1k upstream from the ferry where you get closer to one the walking tracks (might be benowie).


----------



## Daserdark (Jun 21, 2010)

Macbrand said:


> si75 said:
> 
> 
> > This probably doesnt answer your question, but I am pretty sure there must be muddies in the mangroves and creeks that flow into the main river further upstream of the ferry.
> ...


What sort of trap did you use??? do you think that the witches hats would work on them???


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

We did'nt trap. Dug them out at low tide from the mud flats.


----------



## si75 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Macbrand - I know where you mean as I walked that stretch as part of the oxfam trailwalk a few months back. Beautiful part of the world.

I would imagine witches hats would work but the muddies might make a bit of a mess of them, and getting them out could be interesting. One of the rigid cage types could be a better bet, but harder to transport on a yak.


----------



## Daserdark (Jun 21, 2010)

si75 said:


> Thanks Macbrand - I know where you mean as I walked that stretch as part of the oxfam trailwalk a few months back. Beautiful part of the world.
> 
> I would imagine witches hats would work but the muddies might make a bit of a mess of them, and getting them out could be interesting. One of the rigid cage types could be a better bet, but harder to transport on a yak.


Yep I know that secret path too  . I know the traps that you are saying, in fact I bought one in a garage sale a while ago, the only problem is that apparently all traps meant to be used for crabbing most be 50mm measured across the diagonal (mesh size), and the mesh of this trap it is smaller than that so I think it might be illegal to use it.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

justcrusin said:


> Theres plenty of BIG muddies up around Berowra way, talk to kiwipea on yak crabbing he's the expert at handlining them.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Not so sure on the expert part Dave but we are working on it ;-) . Reckon I've a way to go to catch up with Ronnie the crabman, tho seem he may have changed his allegiance to Jewfish of late :? :?

Muddies can make a right ole mess of witches hat nets, a fishing friend who lives at Wendorie on the Hawkesbury has had his nets stripped all but clean on several occasions. Catches his share of blue swimmers

kp


----------

